# how stupid - people sue campground



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I have read some pretty lame things in my life but this takes the cake. I read in the paper this morning about these people suing a campground because of heavy wind. It is the first lawsuit of its kind. Here is an excerpt.



> The Grants and their children arrived at the Exeter Road campground on Aug. 21, 2004, and were assigned to a campsite among the pine trees, according to court records. They were in a pop-up camper. A short time later, they said in court records, a severe thunderstorm with extremely high winds struck the area without warning, and broke and blew down numerous pine trees, one of which landed on the camper and on them.


I guess they have no clue what happens when you camp.:bang:


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

This reminds me of the coffee cups in fast food places being marked hot. What other way would you want to receive your coffee and tea?

It is unbelieveable what people will do for money but even more so incredible that people need to blame their own problems on others.

I can't even imagine in a hurricane or tornado that the camp would be libel. Shouldn't the people themselves check the weather reports? And another thing, don't insurance companies have this Act of God or nature clause to fall back on, so how come the campground is supposed to know more?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats just what I was thinking about, when McDonals was sued for the coffee spilling on someone. That was the dumbest (or smartest :shocked thing I have ever heard.


----------



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats that craziest thing I have heard yet about a camping trip. :withstupid:

Stuff like that happens very much and we will all be signing a waiver form on the way in the campground, give me a break.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Reminds me of the time my wife (then girlfriend) went camping at Kentucky Lake. This was our very first camping trip and it was in a tent. A big storm blew up during the night with high winds. I was almost asleep when I looked up and she was holding the top of the tent. I asked her what she thought she was doing and she said, "holding the tent down". I could only laugh. I told her, well if the wind blows hard enough to blow the tent away, it's going to take us with it. It's a wonder I ever got her back out camping. Of couse that was our last tent camping. We now camp in a 12,000 pound 5th wheel that is almost 40 feelt long. :10001:


----------

